
Ask HN: View news sites like nj.com without JavaScript? - ineedasername
Increasingly news sites like this (nj.com) that have no paywall still refuse to load content when using adblocker or even just disabling javascript, yet it seems like headlines &amp; links to full stories are still somewhere in the page source.
======
_threads
Yes it’s so annoying. Instagram won’t load without JS neither, despite it’s
just a list of images

~~~
quickthrower2
Instagram is a tracking device, so it needs JS.

